# Anfi Beach Club - Airfare to Las Palmas / Ouch



## ajhcmaj (Jun 29, 2008)

Any recommendations.  We were fortunate to get a 2 bedroom at 3081 / Anfi Beach Club in Canary Islands / Spain.  We only have 2 of us going and trip is next June 2009.  but the airfare looks to be 1500 plus a ticket.  FF on AA isnt found, even rule besters, NWA nothing either.  I think since most of the flight goes through Lberia that might be the issue.

So question is.  Is it worth it to spend 3k in airfare.  Or is there other ways to get there under 1k from Dallas.


Thanks


----------



## Laurie (Jun 29, 2008)

You can probably do better by using separate airlines for your US-Madrid ticket (or Malaga, or Barcelona...), then later on get cheapest flights to Gran Canaria using Iberia or any other European airline. 

It's always slightly risky to do it on separate tickets, but why not give yourself a few extra days to see one of the cities in Spain, if you can take the time? (Or a second exchange week, for that matter.) That's a long way to go, and a lotta dough, for just one week anyway!


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 29, 2008)

Early June will still be should season for airfare, while late June in high season, so the specific time in June makes a difference.

Using seperate airlines often helps, especially if you can use an LCC.  I know that EasyJet is flying to the Canaries, these days, but stopping in the UK on the way back will incurr a huge ''save the planet'' air ticket tax.  Check www.whichbudget.com to find the LCC's which fly there, and then pick your European gateway.  You might find that Dublin or Vienna works better than Madrid.


----------



## Anne S (Jun 29, 2008)

As others have suggested, using a low cost Europen carrier might be your best bet. Last May we got FF tickets from Delta (yes, it was a miracle!) to Madrid. Spent a few days in Madrid, and then flew to Malaga on Air Europa. The fare was quite reasonable, and I bought the tickets in the States. Their website is www.aireuropa.com. You might also check out www.spanair.com. Iberia was quite prohibitively expensive for that itinerary.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 29, 2008)

*Anfi*

I am going to anfi in January.  I called AA and I have ff tickets-$10.  With difficult routings you always call- u can't do it on line!  I can't believe ff tickets are even scheduled that far out-  that's over 11 months away.  

BTW You don't go through Liberia.


----------



## Harmina (Jun 29, 2008)

We had confirmed 2 weeks at the Anfi Beach Club for next March....due to the high cost of the airfare, we ended up cancelling our exchange. I was so looking forward to the Canary Islands....
Instead of the Canary Islands, we will be vacationing in Sedona.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2008)

''Iberia'' is a Spanish airline. It is named after the peninsula that includes Spain and Portugal.



Jimster said:


> I am going to anfi in January.  I called AA and I have ff tickets-$10.  With difficult routings you always call- u can't do it on line!  I can't believe ff tickets are even scheduled that far out-  that's over 11 months away.
> 
> BTW You don't go through Liberia.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2008)

RyanAir flies to the Canaries from Ireland, the UK, and Germany.  Easyjet does from the UK, Spain, and Switzerland.  The UK is going to invovle a huge ''save the planet'' air ticket tax, but I suspect you will find a TATL ticket cheaper to Germany or Ireland than to Spain. especially since Ireland's national carrier Aer Lingus is trying to reinvent itself as an LCC.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 30, 2008)

*LOL*

LOL   It took me a while to figure out what Carolinian said but I think I have it thanks to my reflection and my PHD in European history.  The OP said she didn't want to go through LIBERIA- meaning the African State.  I responded that you don't go through Liberia.  I think Carolinian responded thinking I was talking about the airline that I have flown several times- IBERIA (which in spanish is pronounced EBERIA). 

Furher for the record, my daughter is flying on ff tickets from LAX to the Canaries on a combination of AA and Iberian Airlines at a cost of $5 (Iberia is a partner of AA).  On further reflection on the OPs comments, it is not possible to know whether AA has ff tickets for next June because it is more than 331 days out and the schedules haven't been released yet!


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 3, 2008)

We were there this past May.  We used AA miles to book seats on Iberia airlines.  We flew business class which was very nice from Chicago to Madrid and then not much different than coach from Madrid to Las Palmas.  You would definitely have to call AA to find seats.  They won't be available online.

Deb


----------

